# Tell us what you ride!



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

OK people, I've noticed lots of new faces in the forum which makes me think its time for a POLL!!!  

Tell us what brand you ride, lets see who really rules in the Turner Forum!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> OK people, I've noticed lots of new faces in the forum which makes me think its time for a POLL!!!
> 
> Tell us what brand you ride, lets see who really rules in the Turner Forum!


Well... you pretty much know. In Mexico, those who know, ride a Titus. 

Turner = supermarket posseur bike
Titus = Connoisseur bike.

As Tigerdog once said "The only bad thing about riding a Titus in Mexico is that very few know how good bikes they are"


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

mmmmm....:nono:

:rockon: *ROCKY MOUNTAIN RULES !!!* :drumroll:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Turbo T-5021 
K2 ZED 4.0
Aunque esa Turbo cumple diez años el sábado... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No more hardrock for me, i'm buying a Norco Bigfoot


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I should be able to vote twice... once for my flux and another for my cannondale. 
plus I know theres others who own at least two bikes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> I should be able to vote twice... once for my flux and another for my cannondale.
> plus I know theres others who own at least two bikes


Lol... I have a Titus Motolite, and a Virtual bike (I only need a frame)....

You can't beat the suspension on the Virtual bike!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lol... I have a Titus Motolite, and a Virtual bike (I only need a frame)....
> 
> You can't beat the suspension on the Virtual bike!


I second that virtual bike.................................. Come on be a reality..................:madman:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Is just that this place is crowded with poseurs and snobs or what?

Off from 16 bikes up to now, at least half of them are high-endish. (That's four Turners, three Titus, one Rocky Mountain)

And we complain about the economical crisis this country is sunk into.:skep:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DEAN Duke softtail, nothing beats the feeling of Titanium :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp2003 said:



> Is just that this place is crowded with poseurs and snobs or what?
> 
> Off from 16 bikes up to now, at least half of them are high-endish. (That's four Turners, three Titus, one Rocky Mountain)
> 
> And we complain about the economical crisis this country is sunk into.:skep:


The GT is high end... isn't it?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> The GT is high end... isn't it?


You bet it is! :thumbsup:

Warp was just over and we were discussing our first mountain bikes. You're building your skills on the perfect steed.

Steel is real!


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

feel i'm being discriminated
i dont consider my TREK liquid as OTHER so please add the TREK category on the graph

thanks

:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> You bet it is! :thumbsup:
> 
> Warp was just over and we were discussing our first mountain bikes. You're building your skills on the perfect steed.
> 
> Steel is real!


Hell yeah!
That GT is way better than our first rides...

And after learning how to tame that beast, any other bike will be just more easier to ride. I agree with Tiger, your building your skills on the perfect bike for the job.

Actually, a beginner should learn the ropes on a full rigid and then upgrade as needed. It helps a lot with line choice, proper way to go over obstacles, proper positioning over the bike, etc.

Steel... would I buy a second bike, it would have to be steel. The ride of a steel bike is soooo sweet! The first time I threw a leg over an aluminum bike, my first impression was "how can people ride this plank of wood on a rough trail?". I couldn't conceive back in the day that someone would ride such a rigid hardtail.

My next bike was a full suspension...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

mountainking_71 said:


> feel i'm been discriminated
> i dont consider my TREK liquid as OTHER so please add the TREK category on the graph
> 
> thanks
> ...


Damm!!! I knew I was forgetting one of the "BIG" brands... Your comment will have to do for now...:madman: :crazy:

Maybe Warp or Tiger can edit the poll??


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm, I don't seem to be able to edit the poll.

You could post a new thread and start again, and I can delete this one.

Don't forget Benotto!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And Norco and Ironhorse


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

And Intense, Turbo, Alubike, Ellsworth, BMC, Kona, Nemesis Project, Azonic, Merida, Ventana, Salsa, Devinci, Banshee.....
The list would have to be enormous :eekster:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

and Yeti


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mercurio and magistroni please...


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> And Intense, Turbo, Alubike, Ellsworth, BMC, Kona, Nemesis Project, Azonic, Merida, Ventana, Salsa, Devinci, Banshee.....
> The list would have to be enormous :eekster:


*Turbo Kona and Alubike* are already there youre just missing TREK


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I own four bikes:

1) 06 Intense Spider XVP.
2) 05 Yeti AS-R SL.
3) 05 Turner Flux.
4) 05 Cannondale Ironman.

I will sell my roadie soon. It is going to be replaced with a Cervelo Soloist Carbon.

Cheers,

Fidel.



elmadaleno said:


> OK people, I've noticed lots of new faces in the forum which makes me think its time for a POLL!!!
> 
> Tell us what brand you ride, lets see who really rules in the Turner Forum!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Currently riding a Merida Matts 500, I think that by August - october I'll get a Turner Flux, well thats if the Biking Gods allow and nothing strange hapens in between... for now I can enjoy my current bike and my next dream.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, you and LastBiker are mi bike heroes! I'm digging also a Cervelo Soloist...! (too chiken to buy carbon...) maybe as a next year objective...! I would be very interested in knowing about your impressions on the bike/build, can I ask where are you buying this bike? Can you give some input on the retailer/build quality when you are done?

Antonio El Rivas


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Currently riding a Merida Matts 500, I think that by August - october I'll get a Turner Flux, well thats if the Biking Gods allow and nothing strange hapens in between... for now I can enjoy my current bike and my next dream.


I'm thinking you'll go through a 'I'm sad' period before that timeframe and order a Flux by june, or july at the lattest!

Good luck!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> and Yeti


Off course you can't overlook a Jeff Jones..


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

That may be VERY possible, in fact i think one of my bonzai trees is not going to make it for next autum, despite all of my nursing, this would for sure make make very sad... maybe I'll have to listen to 'The Voices' The for sure will know if I'm sad or not... =) 

ps. I'm beginning to wonder if i can get the anodized blue from the 5spot on the flux... snif, my poor little tree...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Cervelo Soloist Carbon...*

Antonio,

I will buy it through CompetitiveCyclist.com. They have always given a great service and attention to me. I cannot wait to order the bike but I need to arrange several things on my budget before.
I am planning to use the following componentry:

Cranks: Campagnolo Record-10 CT Carbon Compact 34/50 
Cassette: Campagnolo Record-10 Steel/Titanium 11/23
Chains: Campagnolo Record Ultra Narrow.
Wheels: Zipp 303 Tubular Wheelset.
Front Derrailleur:Campagnolo Record-10 Double Carbon Braze-on
Handlebars: FSA K-Force Carbon Fiber
Rear Derrailleur: Campagnolo Record-10 Double Full Carbon
Saddle: FSA Titanium Saddle.
Stem: FSA K-Force Carbon Fiber 100 mm.

I will let you know my comments as soon as I get the bike.

Cheers,

Fidel.



arivas said:


> Hi, you and LastBiker are mi bike heroes! I'm digging also a Cervelo Soloist...! (too chiken to buy carbon...) maybe as a next year objective...! I would be very interested in knowing about your impressions on the bike/build, can I ask where are you buying this bike? Can you give some input on the retailer/build quality when you are done?
> 
> Antonio El Rivas


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

arivas said:


> Currently riding a Merida Matts 500, I think that by August - october I'll get a Turner Flux, well thats if the Biking Gods allow and nothing strange hapens in between... for now I can enjoy my current bike and my next dream.


If you want to get a Flux Oct/Nov email Turner about getting one of their interbike demos. Could save you some cash.

Mada got his 5-Spot from the interbike demo fleet.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*"3 naked and semi-naked Amigas "*

At this moment my 3 amigas are resting , in the next few days I will be dressing and tunning to every one .

the last biker.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> At this moment my 3 amigas are resting , in the next few days I will be dressing and tunning to every one .
> 
> the last biker.


HOLY F*CK!!!


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Toc:

[ one Rocky Mountain)
...

¡ 2 Rocky Mountain! 

Tu ya la viste este sábado... quedo preciosa la princesa!  

2 Rockys un solo hombre! :rockon:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info, pretty impressive build! I think I saw a place in Sn. Antonio where the soloist with an Ultegra grupo was sold for about $2200 USD. I still have to do my homework on the components/wheels and gather the funds to get the bike... I would really like to have a roadie bike and have been looking at the stores in DF, cannondale entry level is almost as expensive as the ultegra soloist! I saw also an specialized (which I didn't liked...) going for about $2000 USD... I still think the Cervelo is a better option and the Aero Ing. in me really likes all the optimization done to that bike... Aniways hope to hear about your next planned aquisition!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Antonio,

I think that we are talking about different models. The Soloist Carbon Frame is sold for about $ 3,400 US. It is the CSC team bike (Ivan Basso rides it !!). Cervelo offers a cheaper frame made in aluminum which is sold for about $ 1,200 US. The Soloist you saw in San Antonio should be the aluminum version.
Anyway, both of them are great bikes but I cannot resist the lure of carbon.

Cheers,

Fidel.



arivas said:


> Thanks for the info, pretty impressive build! I think I saw a place in Sn. Antonio where the soloist with an Ultegra grupo was sold for about $2200 USD. I still have to do my homework on the components/wheels and gather the funds to get the bike... I would really like to have a roadie bike and have been looking at the stores in DF, cannondale entry level is almost as expensive as the ultegra soloist! I saw also an specialized (which I didn't liked...) going for about $2000 USD... I still think the Cervelo is a better option and the Aero Ing. in me really likes all the optimization done to that bike... Aniways hope to hear about your next planned aquisition!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Antonio,
> 
> I think that we are talking about different models. The Soloist Carbon Frame is sold for about $ 3,400 US. It is the CSC team bike (Ivan Basso rides it !!). Cervelo offers a cheaper frame made in aluminum which is sold for about $ 1,200 US. The Soloist you saw in San Antonio should be the aluminum version.
> Anyway, both of them are great bikes but I cannot resist the lure of carbon.
> ...


Giant TCR?? Good enough for Ullrich, good enough for you....


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

The TCR is a very nice bike as well. However, the Soloist Carbon has got a better look and the aerodynamics behind it make me go for it !!!.
I will include these pictures to illustrate what I said.

Cheers,

Fidel.




















Warp2003 said:


> Giant TCR?? Good enough for Ullrich, good enough for you....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> The TCR is a very nice bike as well. However, the Soloist Carbon has got a better look and the aerodynamics behind it make me go for it !!!.
> I will include these pictures to illustrate what I said.
> ...


But why a plastic bike?? :nono: :nono:

Just joking...  
Nice choice... that or a Pinarello Dogma? (Are they still making the Dogma?)


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

The Dogma is still made by Pinarello. This is the Pinarello F4:13. It looks very nice. What do you think ?.

Cheers,

Fidel.












Warp2003 said:


> But why a plastic bike?? :nono: :nono:
> 
> Just joking...
> Nice choice... that or a Pinarello Dogma? (Are they still making the Dogma?)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> The Dogma is still made by Pinarello. This is the Pinarello F4:13. It looks very nice. What do you think ?.
> 
> ...


How can you do a 5" drop to flat on that thing?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyway, I've been thinking on doing road now and then... but the mountains are always calling to me... not enought time for two passions..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How can you do a 5" drop to flat on that thing?


Bunny hopping??

That's how Ciclo-Cross competitions are raced... not with a F4:13, but it would be possible if it can take 25 or 27 tyres...

That one looks nice, Vizcaino... but I would go for the more underrated look of the TCR or the classy look of the Cervelo.

Is it just my impression or the Pinarello has a rather odd geometry? Looks like it has a short wheelbase.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, I think I have the models mixed up, I'm going for the aluminium version (Soloist team?) I'm just too chiken to have a carbon bike and $3400 is too step for me for a road bike when my main interest is on the mountains...! 
Anyways let me know when you get yours!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Whoah! Thought I was on roadbikereview.com for a second there.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Bunny hopping??
> 
> That's how Ciclo-Cross competitions are raced... not with a F4:13, but it would be possible if it can take 25 or 27 tyres...
> 
> ...


Can it take a Fox Talas 36 or Zocchi 66?


----------



## willstang86 (Oct 4, 2005)

I bought a Motobecane Fantom elite FS bike about 5 months ago. So far it has really impressed me on the quality to price ratio .:thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

willstang86 said:


> I bought a Motobecane Fantom elite FS bike about 5 months ago. So far it has really impressed me on the quality to price ratio .:thumbsup:


So... Post some pictures already!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

umm i would like to know wich is that "other" brand since so much people ride it it must be a good one


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Bike "OTHER" brand*



elmadaleno said:


> OK people, I've noticed lots of new faces in the forum which makes me think its time for a POLL!!!
> 
> Tell us what brand you ride, lets see who really rules in the Turner Forum!


Hey, I know all brands your mentioning above, but I never seen the brand "OTHER", How you discover that brand?... just kiding, interesting poll, well down.


----------

